# شرح مبسط الى احدى البرامج التى تستخدم فى المحاكاةالخاصة ب Impact ( Finite Element Program)



## ali_alex (20 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكمهذه عباره عن فيديوهات تعلمية ل احد البرامج المجانية التى تستخدم فى simulates dynamic impact eventsوهذه الفيديوهات اعدت ب اللغة العربية وتتناول كيفية تنصيب البرنامج التشغيل (CEAliunx ) وكيفية التعامل مع البرنامج الخاص ب المحاكاة وهذا لنك لموقع البرنامجhttp://sourceforge.net/projects/impact/وهذا لنك لموقع نظام التشغيل http://www.caelinux.com/CMS/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=51&Itemid=40وهذا اللنك الخاص ب الفيديوهات التعلميةhttp://www.filesharesite.com/files/201204/1333727214forAllah_Caeluinx.ogv.tar.gz.html http://www.filesharesite.com/files/...204/1333546755forAllah_impact.ogv.tar.gz.html


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا

وجارى التحميل


----------



## ali_alex (21 أبريل 2012)

جزانا واياك


----------



## ali_alex (27 أبريل 2012)

مهندس ماهر
ممكن لو سمحت حضرتك تشيل الموضوع بتاعى عشان انا عوز اعدل حاجات فية وارجع ارفعة تانى


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (18 يونيو 2012)

*فيديو تعليمي لبرنامج هام مجاني للتحليل الانشائي و دراسة الصدمات باستخدام ال finite element*

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين

ارفع الرسالة هذه نيابة عن ابني م علي ابراهيم حيث انها بها توضيح ﻷهمية برنامج ايمباكت و تطبيقه و المرفق الفيديو التعليمي له:حيث انه مشغول جدا اﻵن فارفعها نيابة عنه
الرسالة:
الحمد لله وفقني الله لتسجيل فيديو تعليمي باللغة العربية لبرنامج 
impact
و هو برنامج مجاني يميزه انه سهل الاستخدام و التعلم و له القدرة على التحليل الانشائي سواء كانت الاحمال ثابتة أو دالة من الزمن 
مما يمكنه من دراسة الصدمات و للتعرف على أمثلة لتطبيقات البرنامج ممكن ان تضغط على 
help
و اختار 
examples
لترى الامثلة اﻵتية (تصادم بين طلقة و جسم صلب-عمليات تشكيل المعادن-تصادم بين جسمين
structural topology optimization
هذا اضافة لمسائل التحليل الانشائي التقليدية)

الفيديو مقسم ل 3 أجزاء:بالترتيب تعلمك كيف تصطب البرنامج و كيف تستخدمه

ده لنيك الفيديو اﻻول شرح اوبنتو
http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201204/1333727214forAllah_Caeluinx.ogv.tar.gz.html​ كيفيه نتصيبة : النسخة المشروح تصطيبها تحتوي ضمنيا على البرنامج

و هذه لينكات لفيديوهات تعليمية تعرف بكيفية استخدام البرنامج في حل مسائل محاكاة تحتوي على احمال دالة من الزمن متضمنة بذلك امكانية دراسة الصدمات
http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201204/1333546755forAllah_impact.ogv.tar.gz.html*http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201204/1333546755forAllah_impact.ogv.tar.gz.html*​ 
http://www.filesharesite.com/files/201204/1334363162forAllah_impact_load.ogv.tar.gz.html​ 
الموقع الرسمي للبرنامج 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/impact​ و لنظام التشغيل الذي يدخل البرنامج كجزء منه
http://www.caelinux.com/CMS/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=51&Itemid=40%E6%E5%D0%C7​


----------



## زلت لسان (20 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*


----------

